# Services Marine



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I got this amongst a small job lot that I picked up cheap of eBay, which was nice. Very odd lot, from a broken tuppeny reflex quartz to this and a couple of ladies Services watches.

It's got a very nice (contemporary?) strap on it also.

It's running strongly and keeping good time.

I know some of you collect Services so would be able to advice what the bit poking out at the side at 4 o'clock is for? Also any idea of age?

I'm hoping the bit sticking out may have something to do with setting as the crown is reluctant to be pulled out and I don't want to investigate further unless necessary.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Robin S said:


> I got this amongst a small job lot that I picked up cheap of eBay, which was nice. Very odd lot, from a broken tuppeny reflex quartz to this and a couple of ladies Services watches.
> 
> It's got a very nice (contemporary?) strap on it also.
> 
> ...


Can't see the pictures from work but I would expect that this is a pinset watch. You push in (or possibly pull out) the pin at 4 o'clock as you turn the crown in order to set the time.

Give it a go and let us know.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I think mach is the Services king isnt he


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Barrow Boy said:


> Can't see the pictures from work but I would expect that this is a pinset watch. You push in (or possibly pull out) the pin at 4 o'clock as you turn the crown in order to set the time.
> 
> Give it a go and let us know.
> 
> ...


Spot on BB, many thanks. I'm glad I asked rather than just try harder to pull out the crown :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robin S said:


> I got this amongst a small job lot that I picked up cheap of eBay, which was nice. Very odd lot, from a broken tuppeny reflex quartz to this and a couple of ladies Services watches.
> 
> It's got a very nice (contemporary?) strap on it also.
> 
> ...


Here you go Robin, the instructions from a box it would have originally come in, checkout 2a










The watch dates from the 1930`s it was made in Germany *possibly* by Thiel Bros Thuringia. The fact that it has `Foriegn` rather then `German Made` (both of which were used by Services during this period) on the dial probably indicates that it was produced at a time when relations between Britain & Germany were strained.

The movement used in these was an unjeweled pin-pallet,it seems to be quite robust as comparatively a lot of them have survived & Steve Burrage of Rytetime has become quite experienced at servicing.repairing them.

BTW if you decide it`s not for you let me know, I haven`t got one in my collection & I`m sure we could come to a mutually amicable financial arrangement :wink2:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks very much for all the info Mach.

I'm going to enjoy it for now, but if I do decide to let it go i'll certainly give you first dibs.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robin S said:


> Thanks very much for all the info Mach.
> 
> I'm going to enjoy it for now, but if I do decide to let it go i'll certainly give you first dibs.


 Cheers, BTW I seriously doubt you`ll hear a slower tick in wrist/pocket watch, it sounds more like a clock B)


----------

